# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Dreams mimic racial encounters in real life - Newstrack India

## Dream Guide Team

*Dreams mimic racial encounters in real life**Newstrack India*"But you also dream more about blacks than most people do in your same community," he said. The idea for the study quite literally came in a dream. Hoekstra's wife, Anne, noted in a *lucid dreaming* moment that there was an Asian person in the dream she *...**and more »*

----------

